# Hi, from Hamilton



## Huizer (Jun 15, 2021)

I bought a little lathe to clean up and play with. Found this forum while searching for info and after lurking for a bit, decided to join.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jun 15, 2021)

Pictures.....we love pictures 

(Welcome aboard)


----------



## Huizer (Jun 15, 2021)

Pics in this thread? Or start another thread maybe?
D


----------



## Dusty (Jun 15, 2021)

@Huizer welcome aboard enjoy your time spent here, born Hamilton raised and educated Stoney Creek far too many moons ago!


----------



## trlvn (Jun 15, 2021)

Welcome from Oakville.

Pics in this thread is fine, if you can.  We're pretty easy going, here!

Craig


----------



## Canadium (Jun 15, 2021)

Welcome from Hamilton!!!


----------



## YYCHM (Jun 15, 2021)

Welcome from Calgary


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jun 15, 2021)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## gerritv (Jun 15, 2021)

Welcome from St Catharines


----------



## combustable herbage (Jun 15, 2021)

Welcome from Ottawa Lots of good info here for anyone starting out.


----------



## Huizer (Jun 15, 2021)

Thanks for the welcome! 
I decided to start a new thread of my lathe project. Dan


----------



## YotaBota (Jun 15, 2021)

Welcome from the Republic of Vancouver Island.


----------

